# Town Lake



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Our club had an impromptu tournament Saturday at Town Lake, Austin.

Most of us launched from Austin High School and fished till noon or so.

There are some monster sunfish in this lake, but no big ones caught Saturday.

Check out all the action at ctff.org


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

How deep are the bream and what size fly are you using. I want to go fly fish at our local lake and would like some tips on the flies you guys are using.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Most of the sunfish were caught in 3 to 5 feet of water, near cover. Many of them are spawning right now . . . . look for circular nests. 

Favorite flies are bead head nymphs (Prince Nymph) size #10 or #12, Wolly Buggers #6 or #8 in crawfish colors, or top water poppers (Miss Prissy) #6 or #8.

If fishing the poppers, cast and twitch about an inch to let it settle with the legs stretched out and the hook down. Then, let it sit perfectly still for at least 20 seconds, then twitch again and let it sit again for awhile. 

If fishing the nymphs or wolly buggers, cast and let them sink for 5 seconds or so, watching your line closely. Any line movement . . . . set the hook. Slowly strip in four or five feet with short finger strips. Recast. Good luck and post your results here.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice, I just ordered a TFO 7wt BVK rod and reel to start out. I have a lot to learn though.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Mike, good info. Now to tie up some of those flies.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, good info. I thought I was the only one that fly fished Town Lake. Is difficult as I'm still stuck on shore...not a lot of room to cast. have also had some sunfish luck on small red/white seaducer type flies..smallest hook I have is a # 6 and that seems a tad big. Have also had a two 5lb class bass follow up purple bunny strips that I used in the past for pike. On both instances, they followed up till about 10' away, saw me (even though i crouched), and turned off...clear water. Still looking for first bass out of there.


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

ellisredfish said:


> How deep are the bream and what size fly are you using. I want to go fly fish at our local lake and would like some tips on the flies you guys are using.


What intown local lakes are you fishing here in Houston?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Town Lake is the former name for "Lady Bird Lake", Austin.


----------

